# A man wanted to give me a BJ.



## Driverex (Sep 29, 2017)

I picked up this guy in the I.E. and he told me he was a masseuse. So within the bounds of good taste I inquired about his employment. "What kind of massages" and how long has he been doing this type of work ect. I told he I might stop by one night to get a rub down... Not putting 2 and 2 together before I opened my mouth. So he then started to rub my arm and started to move lower. I had no idea what to do! Uber doesn't train you for this lol. He put his hand on my thigh and said " let me show you what I can do " l politely said no thank you and that was it. It was a funny and uncomfortable situation.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Hahaha you naive sucker!


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

So did you tip him? Or did he just charge you a "cancelation fee"? Lmao


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Maybe he wanted to play the rusty trombone?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

What did you expect would happen in the IE? You essentially made a pass at him you big flirt.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

There's an old saying that says the only person that knows how to truly please a woman is another woman.

If that is true, than the same should apply to men as well.

Perhaps you could try this and let us know?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You told a man you wanted a rub down from him? 

What the hell is wrong with you!?


----------



## miggon123 (Aug 18, 2017)

LMFAO.
I had a guy I picked later around 2am. He obviously smelled like liquor and sex.
He was not sober and told me the party sucked and that it was probably his fault for not being more forward. At this point I'm thinking he tried to hook up with a girl but couldn't.
5 min later he reveals to me he was hooking up with a guy but the guy wouldn't get hard. And that he's really high on blow and really wants to give a bj. Ask me if I've ever gotten a bj from a guy. We arrive at his destination. Awkward.


----------



## Driverex (Sep 29, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> There's an old saying that says the only person that knows how to truly please a woman is another woman.
> 
> If that is true, than the same should apply to men as well.
> 
> Perhaps you could try this and let us know?


Lol


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Driverex said:


> I picked up this guy in the I.E. and he told me he was a masseuse. So within the bounds of good taste I inquired about his employment. "What kind of massages" and how long has he been doing this type of work ect. I told he I might stop by one night to get a rub down... Not putting 2 and 2 together before I opened my mouth. So he then started to rub my arm and started to move lower. I had no idea what to do! Uber doesn't train you for this lol. He put his hand on my thigh and said " let me show you what I can do " l politely said no thank you and that was it. It was a funny and uncomfortable situation.


Go with it, film it and post the link.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Did it move though?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

What do you expect when you say this to a guy (your own words):



Driverex said:


> I might stop by one night to get a rub down


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

What rating did you give him?


----------



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

What is "I.E.?"


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

wst1459 said:


> What is "I.E.?"


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inland_Empire


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Inland Empire


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> So did you tip him? Or did he just charge you a "cancelation fee"? Lmao


Did you as a driver get charged for a no show?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Driverex said:


> I told he I might stop by one night to get a rub down...


Wow, did you tell him that you dress up as one of The Village People for Halloween?


Driverex said:


> So he then started to rub my arm and started to move lower. I had no idea what to do! Uber doesn't train you for this.


I think it's time for you to come out of the closet. You had no idea what to do? Are you serious? How in the hell are you ever going to teach your children about stranger danger if you don't have the balls to stand up for yourself in a sexual misconduct situation?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driverex said:


> I picked up this guy in the I.E. and he told me he was a masseuse. So within the bounds of good taste I inquired about his employment. "What kind of massages" and how long has he been doing this type of work ect. I told he I might stop by one night to get a rub down... Not putting 2 and 2 together before I opened my mouth. So he then started to rub my arm and started to move lower. I had no idea what to do! Uber doesn't train you for this lol. He put his hand on my thigh and said " let me show you what I can do " l politely said no thank you and that was it. It was a funny and uncomfortable situation.


Did he offer to pay ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Hahaha you naive sucker!


That was the other guy.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he offer to pay ?


Probably offered to tip in app...


----------



## Driverex (Sep 29, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> What do you expect when you say this to a guy (your own words):


Yup....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The question is what did you do hmmmm?


----------

